# So many guns and so little time...



## JetMech737 (Dec 14, 2008)

I will be buying a new handgun after the first of the year. I am fairly new to handguns. I have only owned one, and it was an RAP 9mm. Fine pistol, never jammed, but now I am looking to get a good quality powerful sidearm, that I can shoot accurately. What are your thoughts on Taurus. I have heard both horrible and great reviews. The others I have been looking at are the Springfield XD, H&K USP45, Walther P99. Mostly I am going by looks. I really don't know what to get. I don't mind spending more to get better, but some are off the chart. Any thoughts..??


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

JetMech737 said:


> What are your thoughts on Taurus. I have heard both horrible and great reviews.


Thats just it. They can really be hit or miss as far as quality. Although I own 3 and haven't had any major problems, other than normal break in type. If they do have problems, customer service from Taurus is terrible. I have very (_very_) rarely heard of a painless CS story from a Taurus owner.

Lots of Walther and Springfield owners here that can comment on those.


----------



## JetMech737 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Taurus Judge*

Saw a couple of videos on this one..from what I can see...pretty cool gun. The guy sent two 410 rounds through a wood target, and the damage was extreme. Seen at the local store, you can get for about 3-400 bucks out the door.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I think _bruce333_ hit it on the head as far as Taurus is concerned.

My first recommendation would be to take a Handgun Safety Course. After that, you really need to get out and handle as many firearms as you can, before you start narrowing down your choices. Going by looks is definitely not the best way to create a "list" so-to-speak. We could all give great reviews about every firearm you have listed, but if they don't feel good in your hands, then you shouldn't purchase them. So, the best way to go about it is to hold and shoot (if renting is an option) as many as possible in order to narrow down your list. Besides, holding and renting (if possible) is the fun in looking for a new firearm. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JetMech737 said:


> Saw a couple of videos on this one..from what I can see...pretty cool gun. The guy sent two 410 rounds through a wood target, and the damage was extreme. Seen at the local store, you can get for about 3-400 bucks out the door.


Here's a good thread regarding opinions on the Judge:
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13476&highlight=taurus+judge

I'm sure there are a few other threads around here about it, but I think that one pretty much sums it up. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## JetMech737 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Customer Service*

Well, that is good to know about Taurus. I am real big on that. I have a Hi-Point 40cal Carbine, and the second time at the range, it would only shoot the first round from a clip, and then jam. So, I called Hi-Point, I sent it to them. They replaced the firing pin, sent an extra pin and two 10 round magazines. To top it off, only 10 days between my first phone call to them, and my next trip to the range. Out of pocket ?? About 10 bucks for shipping it to them. !! Cant say I care for the looks of anything else they make, but this Carbine has very little kick, and you can cut the center out of a target..


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Don't discount Sig. Although a few bucks more, you get a pretty superior weapon. Just my .02 pennies worth.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

With the fear of starting some sort of war, I will give you my opinion with regards to what brands are good and not so good.

Keep in mind that these are my opinions and anyone is free to disagree or agree. Most of these opinions are based on my own personal observation as a law enforcement firearms instructor not on what I read on the internet or heard in the gunshop.

The top tier pistols include Glock, Sig Sauer, Heckler und Koch and Beretta. These are the top choices world wide for service pistols. I prefer the Glock.

The next tier would include brands such as Smith & Wesson (top tier for revolvers, but I assume we are talking about semi-autos in this thread), Ruger, and Walther.

Taurus goes on the bottom for me due to the inconsistant quality based on what I have seen. They are either great or terrible.

I do not know much about the Springfield Amory XD and the new S&W M&P but a lot of folks on this forum like them.

I should also add that my list does not include 1911 type pistols as I do not have much experience with them.


----------



## czechmate82 (Dec 1, 2008)

I can tell you that I love my two main handguns...a Ruger P345 (45 auto) and Stoeger Cougar (9mm). The Cougar is the less expensive of the two, but not by much. The Cougar is high cap (15 rds), and the Ruger is single stack (8 rds). Both fit my hand well, which is my most important criteria, after reliability (which both have shown to have as well). I also have a Makarov, CZ-82, CZ-52, and Nagant revolver. I also love my Makarov (9mm Mak) (I think I'll be buried with it). Concealable, reliable, accurate, relatively hard-hitting, and points naturally for me. 

Ultimately, it's up to the individual to pick their own handguns to their own tastes. But you really can't go wrong with a Beretta M92 (lots of accessories, cheap magazines, very reliable, can be found used inexpensively, etc.). So, that's my recommendation to you...the Beretta M92 (or the Stoeger Cougar if your hand doesn't like the M92).


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I really like my Taurus 24/7. It has proven 100% reliable after 700 rounds. The "ribbr" grip is by far the best poly pistol grip out of the box from any manufacturer. That, plus the external thumb safety in the same spot as my 1911's plus the single action trigger plus the second primer strike DA capabilities, all at a very affordable price. I think it's a great choice. Mags are pricey and holster selection is more limited than Glock or Sig but a 24/7 is an excellent choice.


----------



## PaulT228 (Dec 20, 2008)

I agree with Dsig1. My Taurus 24/7 so far has been a great shooting reliable gun. I have shot many different brands of ammo through it and have had no problems. I aslo have a S&W M&P 9mm and a Ruger SR9 and those too are great shooting reliable hand guns.. Just my .02 cents.


----------

